# Superior Branch (Dirted 20L)



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Current Picture 7/7/14*










--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Beginning 5/21/13:
*
The Aqueon 20 gallon long comes complete with a sifter and everything :smile:









Craigslist $15 new.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*De-Rimmed*

I removed the top rim for a more clean look.









Household tools 0$


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Lighting*

Coralife 36" T5HO Dual Fixture

x1 39w 6,700K Bulb
x1 39w Colormax Bulb









Craigslist $50


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Substrate*

x2 Bags of Topsoil









Home Depot $2

x1 Bag of Black Diamond 20/40









Tractor Supply: $8


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Fertilizers*

I got some fertilizers.









Dry Fertilizter: TPT Member nilocg $22

The SeaChem Flourish: Craigslist $15

Containers: Dollar Store $5

Measuring Glass: Dollar Store $1

Measuring Spoons: Ebay $5

Syringe: Target Pharmacy $0


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Pressurized Co2 System*

Ya gotta have a pressurized Co2 system :smile:









5lb Cylinder: Craigslist $50
Regulator, Solenoid, Needle Valve, & Bubble Counter: Craigslist $50
Stainless Steel Needle Valve: nilcog $7
Glass Drop Checker & 4oz 4dkh Fluid: nilcog $14
SeaChem Excel: Craigslist $10
Ista Co2 Reactor: Ebay $15


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Filtration*

I got a steal awhile back for a Ehiem 2213 which is currently on my Fluval EBI Shrimp Aquarium. When my 20Long is ready, I will transfer my Eheim 2213 over to the 20Long and get an AquaClear 20 for my Fluval EBI.









Eheim 2213: Craigslist $50


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*In the Process...*

Currently, I am in the process of making Mineralized Top Soil (MTS)...









Meanwhile, I am going to attempt to build my first tank stand...

Thanks for looking and stay tuned


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking good so far! keep up the good work!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Instead of building my own stand from scratch, I am going to modify this rebuilt stand I picked up today. This stand is perfect because it will fit my canister, co2 system, and already has an inset for the bottom rim of my 20L.









Stand: www.minnfish.com $25


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

You might want to try Giesmann bulbs, they have a very good spectrum for plants:

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/replacement-bulbs/t5-fluorescent/giesemann/39w-midday-sun-t5-ho-fluorescent-gsm0003.html

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/replacement-bulbs/t5-fluorescent/giesemann/39w-aqua-flora-t5-ho-fluorescent-gsm0035.html


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Man I have a feeling this tank is gonna end up killer looking. +1 on giesemann bulbs they're great. You also can't go wrong with the GE starcoat 6500k bulbs. For the price they're unbeatable. They put out more par than almost any bulb in that category and they're dirt cheap.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

PeterN1986 said:


> You might want to try Giesmann bulbs, they have a very good spectrum for plants:
> 
> http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/re...39w-midday-sun-t5-ho-fluorescent-gsm0003.html
> 
> http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/re...39w-aqua-flora-t5-ho-fluorescent-gsm0035.html


Never heard of them. I will look into Giesmann bulbs. Thanks.

Are coralife bulbs no good?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

bpb said:


> Man I have a feeling this tank is gonna end up killer looking. +1 on giesemann bulbs they're great. You also can't go wrong with the GE starcoat 6500k bulbs. For the price they're unbeatable. They put out more par than almost any bulb in that category and they're dirt cheap.


Great, thanks you two. Now you have me thinking about changing my bulbs. lol 

I was thinking my bulbs were really good bulbs but maybe they aren't...


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

They're not the WORST bulbs you can get and they certainly won't cause any harm. The GE bulbs just put out more par and cost alot less and the giesemann bulbs, while are fairly expensive are great looking as well. It's one of those things that you don't really notice until bulb change time. I'm a big fan of the "colormax" or the otherwise pink bulb. I think it does alot for the look of things. Not sure of its value to actual growing


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

bpb said:


> They're not the WORST bulbs you can get and they certainly won't cause any harm. The GE bulbs just put out more par and cost alot less and the giesemann bulbs, while are fairly expensive are great looking as well. It's one of those things that you don't really notice until bulb change time. I'm a big fan of the "colormax" or the otherwise pink bulb. I think it does alot for the look of things. Not sure of its value to actual growing


I am a fan of the colormax as well because it really makes reds pop, but after some research I found the spectrum of the colormax bulb doesn't do much for plants at all which makes it difficult to calculate the par on a tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

While I am making MTS and modifying my stand stand. I am also trying to decide on a scape. There are so many to choose from which makes it hard to decide. I know for sure that I want to do the follow things:

1. Create a Dramatic Effect
2. Moss of DW 
3. DSM HC or DHG or Both

I've been looking at other tanks here in journal sections and found some really good ideas. Getting excited :biggrin:


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

bpb said:


> They're not the WORST bulbs you can get and they certainly won't cause any harm. The GE bulbs just put out more par and cost alot less and the giesemann bulbs, while are fairly expensive are great looking as well. It's one of those things that you don't really notice until bulb change time. I'm a big fan of the "colormax" or the otherwise pink bulb. I think it does alot for the look of things. Not sure of its value to actual growing


I had Giesmann bulbs on my 20g low-tech tank for a short while and it was the ONLY time in 1.5 years with this tank that I have seen my plants pearling. I eventually switched to Finnex LED's to save on energy costs. But yeah, that is why I would definitely try the Giesmann bulbs, or the GE Starcoat.

Also, in my sig I have a journal of my Mini-M that has java moss on a big piece of driftwood. It grows very well and next time I do a trim, I could send some your way if you want.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

PeterN1986 said:


> I had Giesmann bulbs on my 20g low-tech tank for a short while and it was the ONLY time in 1.5 years with this tank that I have seen my plants pearling. I eventually switched to Finnex LED's to save on energy costs. But yeah, that is why I would definitely try the Giesmann bulbs, or the GE Starcoat.
> 
> Also, in my sig I have a journal of my Mini-M that has java moss on a big piece of driftwood. It grows very well and next time I do a trim, I could send some your way if you want.


That is a nice setup bro, and that moss is killer! Yes, I'm looking to get that kind of effect in my 20L here. It's all about planning! I actually just ordered some moss from Aquatic Magic but I appreciate your offer. If it arrives bad, I will let ya know. Thanks. 

Right now, I am debating on these lights... I think I will start out with what I got and go from there. 

According to Hoppy's Chart:










With a Coralife 2 bulb my PAR will be in the 40-50 range given that my distance is between 13-15" range; however, I'm just not sure how to figure for the colormax bulb. I'm thinking the colormax bulb to put out less PAR meaning I will have to get the distance shorter to get the same effect as 2 regular 6,500K bulbs. Might be wrong but in the end, I will just have to wing it. Remembering 50PAR or more is high light. I think I will want to stay on the higher end of medium light...

I have lots of time because I plant to DSM for a month or 2 so it's all good :icon_bigg

Tomorrow, I plan on modifying my stand. I think I have decided to replace the trim, caulk the cracks, and then sand prime and paint black. I also have to fix the door because it sticks. Fun, fun, fun roud:


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I've learned that the soil will mineralize during the dsm so technically I don't need to MTS. For now, I will continue the process until I'm ready to DSM.

To Do List:

1. Modify Stand
2. Decide on Scape
3. Get Driftwood, Rocks, and Plants

I'm excited because this bit of information just saved me 1 months time. I'm going to focus on my scape now.

Stay Tuned :icon_arro


----------



## ernest (Sep 19, 2012)

:thumbsup:
folllowing your post 
nice starting


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today, I saw an advertisement on CL for a Eheim 2213 canister with a bad propeller and no filter media for only $10. 

I'm like SOLD! I drove 30min. to pick it up. I got it home and sure enough it had a bad propeller. With the advice of a member here on TPT, I swapped propellers from my working Eheim and it worked great.

Soon, I will order a new propeller, outtake pipe, filter media, and I'm all set.

God I love it when I find a steal-of-a-deal.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today, I stopped at Gertens and took a look around their rock yard. I found this awesome rock called Mesabi Red Rock. This rock is from the iron range of northern Minnesota by Lake Superior.

I'm betting that it isn't aquarium safe, but I purchased 108lbs. of it anyways because it was so cool. I figured that if it won't go in my aquarium, then I will put it around my house.

















Mesabi Red Rock: Gertens 108lbs $15


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

I bet the shipping on that rock was killer D:


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

You should try stacking some of those stones like in this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=294738&highlight=


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

PeterN1986 said:


> You should try stacking some of those stones like in this thread:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=294738&highlight=


Not a bad idea. :icon_wink I love how he created all that depth with that layout.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm starting to get excited! One more coat of paint and my stand modification will be complete. 

It's looking really nice compared to what it looked like when I bought it.

I will post the before an after pictures once its complete. The difference is like night and day! WOW, its really turning out nicer than I thought.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Stand Complete*

I've complete the modifications to my stand and here is what I did.

1. Added Trim
2. Removed Shelving
3. Filled Cracks/Holes
4. Painted Black
5. Added Hardware

Before:









After:









The Result:

Basically, this piece of furniture is still an old dinged up ratty aquarium stand, but I made it look more expensive by doing a very few cheap modification and not spending a hole lot of time on it. If you look closely you will see the trim on the top and the bottom. I would have preferred to use a paint with less of a sheen, but the hardware store only had satin so I went with that. 

Anyways, this is my result. The basic structure is the same. The only real change I made was the removal of the shelving so I can fit my goodies inside the cabinet.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

MTS Cycle 2 Complete...

I haven't decided on a scape yet, but I am determined to challenge myself in order to create my best work to date.

I am having a very hard time finding my own DW.

I will do a vinegar test on Mesabi Red Rock I got. I hesitate to use them because of all the iron in them. I wonder if there is a way to see how much iron they leach. I having found much online about this. Most people say just don't use them. :angryfire


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I found some DW today and collected a bunch of it. Soon, I'll start figuring my scape. Maybe I will post a couple scenarios and grab some feedback from you guys.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice! You found a load of great deals on craigslist! I like the stand!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Where'd you find the DW?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> Nice! You found a load of great deals on craigslist! I like the stand!


Thanks, I'm always looking for deal :icon_cool



CPDzeke said:


> Where'd you find the DW?


I went to Lake Hiawatha and Lake Phalen. There is a bunch of wood between the golf course and the beach on 28th at Lake Hiawatha.

I heard on www.minnfish.com that **** Rapids Dam is a good place too, but I haven't been there yet.

I'm still not really satisfied with what I got for DW. I'm guess I'm just not sure what I want yet...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Change of Plans*

My MTS came out very sandy and I decided not to use that soil. It's really a bummer to because the mineralization of that top soil was a big waste of time. That okay though, I am in no rush.

Instead, I decided to go the MGOCPM route for a couple reasons:

1. I've used it before so I more comfortable with it.
2. The DSM will help speed up the mineralization process.
3, After sifting the MGOCPM, the dirt looks nutrient packed. :icon_lol:

MGOCPM:








Went From This:








To This After Sifting:









Here my plan for the substrate:

1. Sift MGOCPM
2. Black Diamond Trim
3. Add Dolomite Sprinkle
4. Add Murite of Potassium Sprinkle
5. Add Red Clay
6. Add MGOCPM 1-1.5" deep
7. Add Cap of Black Diamond
8. Start DSM

I am still trying to work out an aqua scape. It is hard to decide on one because it all cost so much $. Maybe another good deal with help steer be in a specific direct.

I do know for sure that I want to base my scape on a heavy root feeder like HC or DHG.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Testing Rocks*

Today, my rocks passed the vinegar test. I cleaned the rocks thoroughly with hot water and a bush. I then put several drops of vinegar on the rocks. I saw no bubbling which is good. Passed Test 1!! :flick:









Next, the pH test. I put some De-chlorinated tap water (the water I plan to use for this aquarium) in a Tupperware bowl and tested it. Here are my results:

6/8/13
pH: 7.6
High Range pH: 7.4
Ammonia 1 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 0 ppm

I really only needed to test pH, but I wanted to run all the test on my tap water again. As I understand it, the test works like this. If the pH has a dramatic change in the next few weeks, then the rocks are not safe for my aquarium.

In the meantime, I will look for an iron test kit which is what I am going to need in order to find out if the rocks leech iron into the water.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I tested the pH again today and was shocked by the reading.

6/9/13: pH 6.6

So, the ph of the water in that tupperware changed by a pH of approx. 1 in a single day. I'm not sure but this cannot be good. I will continue to monitor the change in pH. At this point, I'm guessing that the rocks will not pass my second test.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

It's interesting that your PH drops. I'm just 20 minutes south in Apple Valley and the water is similar at about PH 7.4 out of the tap. However, the KH is really high at 18, so after sitting out for 24 hours in a cup the CO2 dissipates and the PH goes to 8.2. 

The Aquasoil in my tank keeps the PH between 6.8 and 7.0 throughout the week and the KH between 6 and 12.

Have you tested GH/KH?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The other day, I tested my gh/kh out of the tap:

GH:5
KH:4

I haven't tested the gh/kh of the water/rocks in the Tupperware yet.

I wonder if the fact that my ph drops due to these rocks is a bad thing or a good thing...

I also wonder what implication co2 will have if I used these rocks...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I tested my rock water again today.

6/11/13: pH 6.0

Dropped yet again and my test kit doesn't go beyond 6.0.

Needless to say, these rock are out and they are soon to find there way into my landscaping around my house.


----------



## jennesque (May 10, 2012)

The CO2 in the water will increase the ph, I've heard for about 24 hours. To get a more accurate test of your tap's ph you should put it in a jar and shake it vigorously for a few minutes to get some of the CO2 out, or wait 24 hours. So the drop may not be as dramatic as you think.

Of course, if this is water that was already aged that may not be the case.. But, for instance, my tap water's ph is in the upper 7's if I test it right out the tap, but in my tank it's about 6.4.. Which, I know a tank that has been running for a while may cause a lower ph (I think due to the bacteria in the tank? Not sure..) but there is a significant difference even in a brand new tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Driftwood*

Driftwood









Lake Superior $0

I found this piece of driftwood on the shore of Lake Superior. I took it home and poured boiling water on it and then put it through the dish washer. I plan on soaking it.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I have almost everything ready to fill this tank. I just need to test out the parts I ordered for my Ehiem 2213 filter and leak test my de-rimmed 20L.

I plan to launch this bad boy this fall right when the weather starts to cool down (September). I don't need another tank running in this summer heat. Between now and then I will be aquascaping with the driftwood and some rocks until I get it just how I like it. This also gives me time to do my plant research and decide what plants to get and where I should place my plants.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Aqua Design*

After looking through the forums and getting inspired, I've got a rough idea of how I will do plant placement.









Please comment!

I'm looking for make changes for the better.

Thanks.

Also, where is says stems, I need ideas for different colored stems that do well in low light.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think your planned 'scape looks good, but I'd probably plant some dwarf sag on the left side too in front of the Crypts and let them spread towards each other.

For stems I'd be inclined to go with a Rotala or Ludwigia species to get some red. I had some R. rotundifolia/indica do well under low light. I'm also a fan of Hygros, specifically wisteria. Can become a nice mid-background plant and gives a different shape than a lot of the rounder leaf stems. 

I really like the driftwood btw. Nice north shore find. Also funny you picked up the rock from Gertens, I used to work there.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

jpappy789 said:


> I think your planned 'scape looks good, but I'd probably plant some dwarf sag on the left side too in front of the Crypts and let them spread towards each other.
> 
> For stems I'd be inclined to go with a Rotala or Ludwigia species to get some red. I had some R. rotundifolia/indica do well under low light. I'm also a fan of Hygros, specifically wisteria. Can become a nice mid-background plant and gives a different shape than a lot of the rounder leaf stems.
> 
> I really like the driftwood btw. Nice north shore find. Also funny you picked up the rock from Gertens, I used to work there.


Thanks for the advice.

I am also a fan of wisteria. I might try an incorporate that into my scape. My plant choices are all subject to change depending on what is available. I am trying to buy locally from TPT members.

Also, I agree with your idea to grow sag in from of the crypts on both sides. It probably would be more pleasing to the eye. 

I also really want to try some parva but is grows so damn slow. lol might be fun to give it a shot tho.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd add a bit more of a slop from front to back to add a little more depth to the tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

MrAlmostWrong said:


> I'd add a bit more of a slop from front to back to add a little more depth to the tank.


Yeah, I plan on doing that. I just took a quick snap shot awhile back to see how the DW looked with substrate.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Water Parameters / Water Changes*

I want to take some time to talk about considering my water parameters and water changes in another aquarium of mine. 

Here is a picture of my Fluval EBI Shrimp Tank after a complete trim:









My tap waters pH = 8.3.
Fluval EBI pH = 7.

Where I live, water changes straight out of the tap creates large pH/Co2 swings. This promotes algae and unhappy inhabitants. I learned this the hard way. It took me while to figure out that I need to age my tap water before adding it to my tank. I went through a serious BBA stage with this tank. Today, I do water top-offs and water changes with aged tap water after the tanks light turns off for the night. No more algae!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

tylergvolk said:


> Where I live, water changes straight out of the tap creates large pH/Co2 swings. This promotes algae and unhappy inhabitants. I learned this the hard way. It took me while to figure out that I need to age my tap water before adding it to my tank. I went through a serious BBA stage with this tank. Today, I do water top-offs and water changes with aged tap water after the tanks light turns off for the night. No more algae!


This is the most profound thing I've read here today, thanks


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Plant List*

Wanted Plant List:

X6 Jungle Vals
X3 Green Crypts Wenditi
x4 Anubias Nana Petite
x1 Brazilian Penny Wort
x5 Green Cabomba
x5 Water Wisteria
x1 Narrow Leaf Java Fern
x3 Red Crypts
x3 Ludwigia Repens
x1 Red Root Floaters

Let me know if you can help me out. 

Willing to take alternative plant suggestions.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Dirting My Tank!*

MGOCPM + Dolomite + Murite of Potash + Red Clay








Border + Cap of Black Diamond








Added Driftwood + River Rock








My Little Helper!


----------



## truvader (Aug 8, 2013)

Tank is looking great so far. I just got a 20l today and stumbled across your tank searching if its safe to de-rim a 20l. Funny thing is your layout is alot like I had in mind!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Yea man. I love the 20L's. You can't go wrong!



truvader said:


> Tank is looking great so far. I just got a 20l today and stumbled across your tank searching if its safe to de-rim a 20l. Funny thing is your layout is alot like I had in mind!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I purchased a plant package from a local guy last night.

Needle Leaf Java Fern
Water Wisteria
Bacopa
Water Sprite
Red Crypts
Red Root Floaters
Ludwigen Repens

Thanks, Soup12, this is the guy you want to buy from!

I planted the order and filled the tank today. I got everything roughly laid out, and I order two more plant packages expected to arrive next week.

I have big plans for this tank and a lot more plants I am going to add. This picture doesn't look like much but once everything is added and fills in, it will looks amazing! I hope... 

Here is what it looks like so far: 









Mind the rocks in front. Some of them are just holding the piece of drift wood in place. This is not the rock arrangement I am going to keep. 

I submerged that piece of drift wood for over two months and it wouldn't water log. I gave up because it was time to fill and now I have the challenge of figuring a way to hold that thing in place. I'll figure something out that looks good.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great! Lots of potential with that hardscape.

And I agree, Sean (soup) is an awesome guy.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks. I'm having a lot of fun with this work in progress.

Today I super glued small river rocks to the bottom of this driftwood to weigh it down and hold it in place. While i had the driftwood out of the tank, I attached some moss with thread.

Today, I also got all my filter media inside the canister. I seeded the media with used media from my filter on my fluval ebi.

So far, so good!



AnotherHobby said:


> Looks great! Lots of potential with that hardscape.
> 
> And I agree, Sean (soup) is an awesome guy.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Finding The Balance!*

My Plan: My goal on this tank is to focus on growing plants. I want my plants to be healthy and lush. In order to do this, I need to find the balance.

Fertilizing A Dirted Tank: I am planning to does 1/3 or 1/2 the recommended EI dosage for the first month or so. I read somewhere it is not necessary to does full EI with a dirted tank; furthermore, dosing the water column will pro-long the life of the dirted substrate. Once I get healthy plants growing consistently, I can tamper with my fertilizing.

Injecting Co2: Today, I plan to setup my pressurized co2 system. How much Co2 should I inject? I am not sure... I don't want co2 to be the limiting factor, furthermore, while I have no fish in this tank I can inject as much co2 as I want.

The Gas Peddle: I like to think of lighting as the gas peddle of a planted tank. More light=more growth=more co2=more ferts. In this tank, I have all low light plants. Currently, I have my light suspended high above the tank because I have x2 39w 6700K T5HO bulb on this 20L. The photo period is 6hrs. Low light - 15-30 micromols of PAR - CO2 is not needed, but is helpful to the plants

Currently on this tank (Approx.):
Par=20 at the substrate.
Par=40 at the top of my tank

This should give me enough time to make corrections along the way. If I see algae it will not stand a chance! If I need to add increase light intensity to get better growth, I can just drop the light thus raising the Par.

Stay tuned for more exciting stuff! lol


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Research*

After doing some research, I've decided to start this tank out without injecting Co2. I have another tank (Fluval EBI Shrimp Tank) that is low tech, low maintenance, and I love it.

So, I've decided to go that route, but if I have trouble along the way I have pressurized co2 and excel on hand. 

I plan to do 50% w/c x2 per week for as long as it takes to remove NH4 + tannins. I'll do these water changes after the light goes off for the night to avoid co2/pH fluctuations.

On another note, I'm going to EI dose 1/2 the recommended amount and see how things go.

When I get some algae and I know I will, I have a plan of action:

1. Reduced W/C amount/frequency
2. Adjust Lighting
3. Add Some Algae Eaters


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

So it looks like you're going the "Tom Barr low tech route"?

I'm doing the same, except with Excel. Starting off with a half-ish EI schedule and seeing what happens.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

jpappy789 said:


> So it looks like you're going the "Tom Barr low tech route"?
> 
> I'm doing the same, except with Excel. Starting off with a half-ish EI schedule and seeing what happens.


Right now, I am thinking low maintenance so yeah I guess I am.

I would like to get to the point where I can dose once a week and water change once a month. However, with a new tank it's better to slowly decrease water change frequency over time. I will start with 2x/week for a week, then 1x/week for a month, then x1/2weeks for a month, and finally 1x/month thereafter.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, a great thread with tons of info, i dig it, sub'd


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

tylergvolk said:


> Right now, I am thinking low maintenance so yeah I guess I am.
> 
> I would like to get to the point where I can dose once a week and water change once a month. However, with a new tank it's better to slowly decrease water change frequency over time. I will start with 2x/week for a week, then 1x/week for a month, then x1/2weeks for a month, and finally 1x/month thereafter.


Ferts you can dose intermittently, but excel you'll want to dose daily.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Wow, a great thread with tons of info, i dig it, sub'd


Thanks man, I appreciate that. I'm glad you got something out of it. Stay tuned!



AnotherHobby said:


> Ferts you can dose intermittently, but excel you'll want to dose daily.


I don't want to dose excel at all. If I have to dose excel daily then I'd rather just inject co2. 

Here's the deal. I am trying to figure out which route to take:

Route 1: Low Light, No Co2 or excel, EI Dose 1/2 Recommended Amount or Less Once A Week

The problem with route 1 is that my lighting is very powerful for this size tank. Co2 would be the limiting factor with this route.

Route 2: Low Light, Co2 Injection, EI Dose Recommended Amount Once A Week

The problem with route 2 is that I have to deal with co2 and ei dosing. Lighting would then be the limited factor with this route.

I'm still unsure...


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

the wood and rocks are awesome

cant wait to see how your planting goes, subscribed


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

I say go low tech and see if it works out...if not, then go the CO2 option.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Research Research Research!*

I love this hobby!

Okay, after doing some research I've come up with a plan:

LOW TECH

Why?

The main reason is low maintenance and low cost.

BULLET POINT PLAN



Low Light
Dosing 1/2 The EI Recommended Dosage Twice Per Week
Frequent 50% w/c and slowly moving to 1 w/c per month
Keep Steady Turbulence For Good Gas Exchange
 The limiting factor in this tank will be co2; therefore, I must be aware of BBA. If I find some BBA, then I know I will have to do one of two things.

1. Less Water Changes
2. Lower Light Intensity/period.

On Another note, I am considering a siesta. A siesta is where you set your timer to turn the lights off for 3-4 hours in the middle of the day. This allow the co2 to build back up for round 2 of photosynthesis. I like this idea because I am not home during the day, and I will have more time to enjoy my tanks in the morning and at night.

Alright, now that I have a plan. I am getting more excited. 

The next thing I need to do is figure out my dosing routine. I want to dose 1 or 2 times per week 1/2 EI with a liquid solution.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

jpappy789 said:


> I say go low tech and see if it works out...if not, then go the CO2 option.


I love it! That is exactly what I am going to do! :icon_cool


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

those lights look light they produce some serious energy

dont be afraid to raise those lights up a bit if they still prove to be too much for your tank


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

hambone870 said:


> those lights look light they produce some serious energy
> 
> dont be afraid to raise those lights up a bit if they still prove to be too much for your tank


Your right and I will! They do put out some serious wattage. I have a colormax bulb I can use which might be interesting...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Fertilizing Low Tech*

Fertilizing My Low Tech 20L.

I have decided to take Tom's recommendation as the route of fertilizing to start off with.

http://www.sudeepmandal.com/hobbies/planted-aquarium/low-tech-planted-tank-guide/#dosingfertilizer

After my tank is established I can alter my dosing to meet my tanks needs with more precision.

Macro
1/16 teaspoon of KN03 once a week
1/64 teaspoon of KH2PO4 once a week
Both dosed at the same time after a water change.

Micro
1/64 teaspoon of Plantex CMS+B once in the middle of the week

I do not need to dose the recommend EI amount for a High Tech tank.

I also decided to forget about making a liquid solution because it is such a hassle not only to figure it all out mathematically but I don't need to dose that much with a low tech tank. It's just more practical for me to dry dose.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. In regards to your lights. I have that same fixture on my 20 long with a 10,000K bulb and a colormax bulb. My photo period is 12 on and 12 off. I don't dose ferts at all and I have MGOPM and Flourite as my substrate. I should also point out that my light sits on the legs on the tank. No Co2, no ferts, 50% WC's when I feel like it, and no algae at all. Just a thought since I saw that you wanted a low tech setup. I get crazy growth off of my crypts, and my ferns ans anubias do pretty well too. They grow slowly, but look really healthy and robust. I also don't have stem plants in the tank and, up until yesterday, just some shrimp and like 5 fish in there. My point? You can go really low tech with that light and not have to worry so much. Good luck, and a great looking tank so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

cableguy69846 said:


> Ok. In regards to your lights. I have that same fixture on my 20 long with a 10,000K bulb and a colormax bulb. My photo period is 12 on and 12 off. I don't dose ferts at all and I have MGOPM and Flourite as my substrate. I should also point out that my light sits on the legs on the tank. No Co2, no ferts, 50% WC's when I feel like it, and no algae at all. Just a thought since I saw that you wanted a low tech setup. I get crazy growth off of my crypts, and my ferns ans anubias do pretty well too. They grow slowly, but look really healthy and robust. I also don't have stem plants in the tank and, up until yesterday, just some shrimp and like 5 fish in there. My point? You can go really low tech with that light and not have to worry so much. Good luck, and a great looking tank so far.:thumbsup:


That's GREAT, thanks for chiming in.

You practically have the same setup as I do. How long has it been up and running? Do you have a picture or a journal? I'd love to check it out.

One thing to note, those color-max bulb are basically for looks only. They do basically nothing for plants. Don't get me wrong, I love how those bulb make reads pop but that is probably part of the reason you haven't had algae issues from to much light.

I am going to keep my light suspend for now and once the plants have established themselves, then I feel more confident to move that light lower if need be.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I read somewhere that it's a good idea to find your cities water quality report to see what is in your tap. However, I have no idea what I am looking at. lol

Here the report:

View attachment 2013 July Water Quality Report.pdf


I posted it here for reference and organizational purposes. Isn't it nice to have things all in one place so you don't spend so much time looking for things?

Now where did I put my Prime? lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

tylergvolk said:


> That's GREAT, thanks for chiming in.
> 
> You practically have the same setup as I do. How long has it been up and running? Do you have a picture or a journal? I'd love to check it out.
> 
> ...


The tank has been up for about a year. Maybe more. What gets me though about the bulbs, all my other plants are doing great. My crypts went from tiny to huge, and everything else boomed too. I had to pull the moss out cuz it was growing too quickly for my taste. As for a journal, the link should be in my sig. roud:

Oh, my whole point behind this was to not be afraid to lengthen your photo period. However, if you are using 2 6700K lights, I am very curious as to what kind of growth you are going to get. Going to follow this closely. Especially as I am up for new bulbs soon.:biggrin:


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

cableguy69846 said:


> The tank has been up for about a year. Maybe more. What gets me though about the bulbs, all my other plants are doing great. My crypts went from tiny to huge, and everything else boomed too. I had to pull the moss out cuz it was growing too quickly for my taste. As for a journal, the link should be in my sig. roud:
> 
> Oh, my whole point behind this was to not be afraid to lengthen your photo period. However, if you are using 2 6700K lights, I am very curious as to what kind of growth you are going to get. Going to follow this closely. Especially as I am up for new bulbs soon.:biggrin:


Sounds like a plan, stay tuned in!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*VIDEO 1: Initial Setup*

I took a video of my initial setup so you all can see up close and personal what's going on around here!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiTrk67XKJk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Fusion2002 (Dec 7, 2012)

How did you sift the potting soil? Like a kitchen sifter for flour?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Fusion2002 said:


> How did you sift the potting soil? Like a kitchen sifter for flour?


There are many ways to sift MGOCPM but after reading about it more, I wouldn't sift it at all. The larger chuncks act at time release nutrients. =)

I use the top to the tank which is in the first couple pictures. I just placed the reptile top over a bucket and pushed the soil back and forth. The fine gravel falls through and the larger chuncks you keep for potted plants. It's a lot of work though and not really worth the time.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Plants! Plants! Plants!*

I planted my other two plant package today.

































Dirt Convert, hooked me up with an insane amount a Vals. Way more than I intended which was a good thing because my tank is now officially heavily planted! roud: He also gave me 3 crypt varieties.

PLANTS PLANTS PLANTS!

jkan0228, sent me some Anubias Nana Petite which I cut into smaller sections. I wasn't really sure how to cut them nor was I sure how to plant them. So, I wedged them in between the rocks in the picture. I hope they will do well planted that way... jkan0228 also went me some crypts.

I got everything planted except a hand full of Vals. Might have to ROAK them off or I might grow some in my EBI tank. I haven't decided yet. The moss and dwarf sag came from my EBI tank. I deviated from my original plant layout because I received so much Vals. lol I got Vals coming out of my head! I had no choice but to incorporate more of 'em, but I like the look of a full background. I should also add that I am not satisfied with the rock formation. It's not natural looking enough for me. I'm sure I will be rearranging that soon.

The cost of all 3 plant packaged totals: $65. I was only planning of spending about $50, but it was worth it to get extras!

Now we wait and watch closely!


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Those are some good looking plants! The trade/ROAK section here is awesome.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice plants man. :icon_smil The swap here is the best. I have bought plenty and sold plenty. Always great people and deals.

Your anubias looks good. Just make sure the rhizome is not buried and you will be ok. You can tie it to the rock or wood and it will attach itself to it over time. Same with the moss. Or some gel superglue will work too. I prefer the tying method though.:icon_smil


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I got Val's that were on steroids! lol

The crypts were hard to plant. The roots were all stiff and going every which way. Tomorrow I will make some adjustments. 

Ill have to look up the Anubias attaching. I wonder if it bad that I have the rhizomes in between rocks?


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

As long as the rhizomes aren't being damaged from the pressure, I would think it would be ok.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I read somewhere that crypts melt when transplanted and will not bounce back in new unstable tanks. Do you think my crypts will make it? Anyone have any experience added crypts to a new tank?


----------



## Dirt Convert (Aug 8, 2013)

I have personally never had crypts melt unless I left them out of the water for a while when I was rescaping the tank. They generally dont like being moved around much as it takes a little while for the roots to get established. It may take a month before you start seeing a lot of growth. If the roots are pretty long I would cut them back to make it easier to plant. If you need you can place some small rocks around the base of the plant while they root them self. I have dealt with trying to get a big unruly root to stay under the sand many times and I finally gave up and cut them. I haven't planted crypts in a new tank so I don't know for sure how that would work. I don't see any reason why they would have trouble in a new tank.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm going through Crypt melt right now after about of week of planting, but there's already some smaller leaves forming at the base. Time will tell, but I don't see why they wont re-establish in a newer tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Dirt Convert said:


> I have personally never had crypts melt unless I left them out of the water for a while when I was rescaping the tank. They generally dont like being moved around much as it takes a little while for the roots to get established. It may take a month before you start seeing a lot of growth. If the roots are pretty long I would cut them back to make it easier to plant. If you need you can place some small rocks around the base of the plant while they root them self. I have dealt with trying to get a big unruly root to stay under the sand many times and I finally gave up and cut them. I haven't planted crypts in a new tank so I don't know for sure how that would work. I don't see any reason why they would have trouble in a new tank.


I cut some of the roots on these crypts because the roots were snarly and long. I have them all planted now. I plant to just leave them in place and see what happens. I did seed my filter so my cycle time will be next to nothing especially with all these plants; however, I have done any testing. Next week I will start testing and dosing nutrients.



jpappy789 said:


> I'm going through Crypt melt right now after about of week of planting, but there's already some smaller leaves forming at the base. Time will tell, but I don't see why they wont re-establish in a newer tank.


sounds like you are in good shape pappy. New leafs are good thing. Hope it turns out for you.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dirt Convert said:


> I have personally never had crypts melt unless I left them out of the water for a while when I was rescaping the tank.



i just did this, crap

ive moved my wendti around a lot and it hasnt really slowed down its growth but leaving it in the air too long really caused some substantial loss

just trim the dead leaves and wait it out. they will bounce back


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

tylergvolk said:


> I read somewhere that crypts melt when transplanted and will not bounce back in new unstable tanks. Do you think my crypts will make it? Anyone have any experience added crypts to a new tank?


Crypts tend to throw hissy fits when you move them around. They will melt a bit, but should bounce right back. Just plant them and don't worry about them for a while except to remove the melting leaves.:thumbsup:


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

cableguy69846 said:


> Crypts tend to throw hissy fits when you move them around. They will melt a bit, but should bounce right back. Just plant them and don't worry about them for a while except to remove the melting leaves.:thumbsup:


Yep, for whatever reason they just don't like change. Not sure what the physiological reason is, but it tends to happen if they're uprooted or sometimes if you just change your regime.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Fully Planted Video Update*

I took another video of the fully planted 20L today.

http://youtu.be/vAkGM3UaNlk

Check it out!^^^


----------



## truvader (Aug 8, 2013)

In my limited experience I think crypts focus their resources on their roots when they are moved and thats why they melt. I find if I'm careful not to damage to roots at all when I move them I barely see any melt. Just a personal observation.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sweet video guy!

Your right about the curly stems when they are growing not planted. A real pain in the ass when floating stems. I love the spray bar placement for your filters. Nice and clean. I just noticed how high those lights are!!!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

hambone870 said:


> Sweet video guy!
> 
> Your right about the curly stems when they are growing not planted. A real pain in the ass when floating stems. I love the spray bar placement for your filters. Nice and clean. I just noticed how high those lights are!!!


Thanks for the video encouragement. I've been taking the vidz on my iphone so the quality isn't the best, but I find it to be more personable pictures only.

I know right. The lights are something like 23" from substrate. I was thinking about dropping the lights a little but but I dunno. Right now my par should be 20(substrate)-40(top of tank).

That par is low light right?


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

The general consensus seems to be less than 30 mmol is low light. But its subjective.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Ill keep my light where they are for now and watch closely.

I've noticed some of my crypts are starting to melt. I cut the leaves off to minimize crud in the tank. Maybe the melt is attributed to the fact that I haven't dosed any nutrients in this tank yet. Starting Sunday, I'm going to do a 50% w/c then start a strict lean low tech fert schedule.

Ill keep my light where they are for now and watch closely.

Might do some testing too as I am curious what the parameter are currently. This tank has been running for only 8 days now.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

50% water change and started dosing today...

I am nervous to see how all these plants will recover.

We want SUCCESS! lol


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

tylergvolk said:


> 50% water change and started dosing today...
> 
> I am nervous to see how all these plants will recover.
> 
> We want SUCCESS! lol


Well the ferts can only help the recovery process


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Patients is key!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

tylergvolk said:


> Patients is key!


If your crypts are happy, you will know sooner than some plants. They my melt if you look at them funny, but they also bounce back pretty quickly.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Observations:

1. There are lots of little black snails that hitchhiked there way into this tank. I'm not sure what type they are but might have to get some assassins in the future.

2. There is an oily film on the surface of the water. It's probably nothing to worry about but it just looks bad.

3. The water sprite is the first plant besides the Frogbit that is showing some growth. The Repens are doing alright too. Everything else is either melting a bit or maintaining.

4. I added one of my Ramhorn snails from my other tank and the little guy floats. lol he's been floating around for hours now.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Oily film is usually from protein buildup. Nothing to worry about, just unsightly. Increased surface agitation will prevent it.

Keep in mind that assassins will also go after ramshorns.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Is that why people in the reef trade use protein skimmers? Must be.

How else do I get ride of pesty snails and keep the desirable ones?


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a tricky task...if you're providing enough food for the ramshorns then you're likely going to get other snails reproducing if they have been introduced. And once they are introduced it isn't easy to get rid of them completely without going overboard. Manual removal is about the only feasible option and not overfeeding will keep them from overpopulating.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

What about removing the ramhorns and adding an assassin snail or 2 for about a month. Then removed the assassins and add the rams back in?


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

I suppose you could go about it that way if you would like. Just seems like more work to me though. I don't mind having other "pest" snails, they do well cleaning up dead plant matter and some algae...but your choice!


----------



## Dirt Convert (Aug 8, 2013)

Are they little specks all over the glass?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Dirt Convert said:


> Are they little specks all over the glass?


No, there aren't to many little specs but there are some.


----------



## Dirt Convert (Aug 8, 2013)

I got some snails recently as hitch hikers that started out pretty small and don't grow fast. I think they are some kind of pond snail. I have been smashing them before they get very big so I don't know for sure.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*To Inject or Not To Inject*

Update: 2 weeks after fill.

Almost all the plants in this tank are starting to grow. They are growing very very slowly... I know I should be more patient but I am starting to think I should inject co2.

I will wait for awhile because I got a lot of other things going on right now and don't really have time to monitor co2, but I am thinking some co2 will be a good idea in the future.

Currently, many of the plants look shabby. The java fern has tons of holes in it from the previous owner. Potassium deficiency? Anyways, its going to take a long time for that plant to recover without co2. Some of the crypts have melted completely or part way, but all of the crypt have new shoots starting. The moss, vals, annubias, and sag all looks the same.

When I signed up for LOW TECH, I was really signing up for SLOW MOTION! hahaha, but really its a good thing because I don't have time to be tinkering to much with the tank right now. I can watch everything grow in slow motion and plus if an algae bloom hits I will be able to control it much more effective.

There are several variety of snails in this tank. I'm not sure what they all are but probably pond snails and of course ramhorns.

Possible Future Inmates:

Cestial Pearl Danios
Rummynose Tetras
Cardinal Tetras
Cherry Barbs
Harlequins Rasboras
White Cloud Mountain Minnows
C. Habrosus
C. Hastatus
C. Pygmaeus

Not listed in any particular order, I have been researching these fish to figure out what is going to be the best fit. In the end, once the tank has established itself and proven to be stable, then I will test water parameters and pick fish accordingly.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Tank Log

8/16/13: Fill
8/17/13: Seeded Filter
8/18/13: 50% W/C
8/21/13: 50% W/C
8/22/13: Fully Planted
8/25/13:50% W/C
8/24/13: Started Dosing Sched.
8/31/13: Ammonia 0.25 ppm
8/31/13: pH 7.6
8/31/13: pH High Range 7.4
8/31/13: Nitrites 0 ppm
8/31/13: Nitrates 5 ppm
8/31/13: KH 8
8/31/13: GH 11
9/1/13: 50% W/C


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Picture Update:


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Everything seems to be doing well!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

So far so good. I love low tech because I'm a super busy person and I just simply don't have the time to spend on a high tech tank. I like to spend my time learning and planning my next move rather than correcting algae blooms and other out of control tank problems. lol


----------



## Dirt Convert (Aug 8, 2013)

It looks great.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Planter Box Plans*

As I've completed my initial setup, things are starting to stabilize. The plants are starting to grow. The tannins are depleting. I've implemented a dosing regime that is working. I've even slightly increased the light intensity by dropping my suspended light by a few inches. Now, it's time to start planning something new!

I had an idea to grow plants around the tank out of planter boxes. I want to make a planter box the length of the tank to put against the back wall just at the rim. Or, I was thinking of making a planter box the length of the tank that would go inside the tank along the back wall. I was also thinking about adding a planted AC20 HOB filter on the right side.

There are so many creative things you can do with planted tanks! I have all winter to play around and try new things!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm still showing ammonia in the water column:

9/8/13

pH 7.6
Ammonia 0.5ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 5ppm
KH 5
GH 10

I want add 7 Pygmy Cory's while Soup still has some available but I don't think thats a good idea with the ammonia still in the water column...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Why is my Needle Leaf Java Fern rooting at the top?

It looks like it is sparking new plantlets at the tip of each leaf.

What should I do? The plant has looked like crap since the day I got it.

I was thinking that I should leave it alone for awhile and see what it does. As the new plantlets get larger I could harvest them...


----------



## GimmeGills (Oct 6, 2010)

That's how they reproduce. Apparently it's happy enough to release offspring into the environment


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

The ammonia can be registering from broken up chloramines if you're water is treated that way and you're (hopefully) then using a dechlor product that works on them. Depending on when you test that may be getting picked up...or there's something else in the tank that is decomposing/producing N waste/leaching. 

As for the java fern that's definitely a quick way for them to reproduce. I have a regular that's been melting ever since I got it...the way the roots were bound I can't tell if the rhizome is still healthy or not, but every leaf that has melted has been producing daughter plants beforehand, so it thought the conditions were right or at least wanted to give it one last shot.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

jpappy789 said:


> The ammonia can be registering from broken up chloramines if you're water is treated that way and you're (hopefully) then using a dechlor product that works on them. Depending on when you test that may be getting picked up...or there's something else in the tank that is decomposing/producing N waste/leaching.
> 
> As for the java fern that's definitely a quick way for them to reproduce. I have a regular that's been melting ever since I got it...the way the roots were bound I can't tell if the rhizome is still healthy or not, but every leaf that has melted has been producing daughter plants beforehand, so it thought the conditions were right or at least wanted to give it one last shot.



The ammonia is from the MGOCPM; I'm sure of it. It been about 3 weeks since I filled and it take time for the ammonia to stop leeching... I'm sure there could be some other factors as well but the MGOCPM is the main culprit to the ammonia.

I think I will let that Java Fern do it's thing for awhile then make a new cluster with the smaller plants.

I went to my LFS today, AquaTropics to look at their stock and it got me excited to stock this tank. They had so many to choose from. Among my favorite where:

Pygmy Cory
Habrosus Cory
Neon Tetra
Pork Chop Rasboras
White Mountain Minnows
German Blue Ram

Soo many choices!


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Not sure I ever went to that store when I lived in the Twin Cities. Sounds like some good options though!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm really considering getting the following stock; however, I won't be purchasing until at least another week. So ya never know what they will have at the time:

10 Pork Chop Rasaboras (Trigonostigma hengeli)
10 Corydora Habrosus
1 Assassin Snail
1 Betta
Possibly a few CPD's

Sounds good, we will see what next week has to offer. I hope the ammonia is done leeching by then...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Still cycling...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

50% Water Change Today.

Lowered Fixture To: 16" PAR 40 Substrate; 7" PAR 80 Rim

Tannins Slowing Down.

I rearranged a bunch of plants today and looks much better. Also, I think the MGOCPM is almost done leeching Ammonia into the water column.

Pictures will come soon.

Stay Tuned!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Picture Update*

Please forgive the picture quality. The pictures my iphone 4 shoots doesn't do this tank justice!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

So I ran across another deal I couldn't pass up today. I found Harlequin Rasbora (Trigonostigma heteromorpha) for $1 each. I bought 11 of them. Adult Harlequin's can grow up to 2 inches in length which is longer than my original intentions of getting the 'Pork Chop' version which get up 1.5 inches in length, but I'm a sucker for a good deal. I had to have them. :drool:

I am acclimating them right now.









Water Parameters

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

10/11 Harlequins survived. The one that died looked like he got hurt somewhere along his journey. He had a gash by his dorsal fin and wasn't shoaling with the rest of the fish. I figured he might not make it. RIP little one!

Today, I purchase 12 _Corydoras habrosus and I am acclimating them right now.
_


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

All the _Corydoras habrosus are moving up and down at one side of the tank like they want to escape. I hope they will survive this transition period from the store to my tank.
_


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

tylergvolk said:


> All the _Corydoras habrosus are moving up and down at one side of the tank like they want to escape. I hope they will survive this transition period from the store to my tank.
> _


Pretty normal behavior for most cory species. Some will do it forever, others will settle down in a day or so.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Virto said:


> Pretty normal behavior for most cory species. Some will do it forever, others will settle down in a day or so.


Okay, I'm really enjoying watching all the action in the tank. 

Video update coming soon.

Stay tuned!


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice! My C. pygmaeus in QT are very skittish. Bolt around everywhere whenever I move past the tank.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Like clean look so far


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

jpappy789 said:


> Nice! My C. pygmaeus in QT are very skittish. Bolt around everywhere whenever I move past the tank.


I've read that Pygmy are more skiddish and shy versus Habrosus however Habrosus are larger which can be undesirable in a nano tank.



greenteam said:


> Like clean look so far


Thanks! It's a work in progress.

Now if I can just get my hands on a good camera. Then I can take pictures that won't give my TPT friends a head ache. lol


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Video Update: 9/27/13*

Come see what's new in my dirted 20L:

Video Update: http://youtu.be/Dx1dUsW2xCM


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Head Count!*

Today, I did a water change and a head count. I lost 3 more Harlequin's. One jumped out and I found him on the floor. Another looked like he had been dead for a day or two which makes sense because I couldn't find one for the longest time. The third was swimming around like he was stick or super stress out and didn't make it. Now, I am down to 7 Harlequin from the 11 I started with. 

7/11 Harlequins Rasboras

The Habrosus are doing great as far as I can tell. It's hard to count them because they are so active and all over the place. I can count up to about 10 each time I try. There are always some I cannot see hiding somewhere, but I believe they are all still alive.

12/12 Cory Habrosus


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Feeding Time!*

My shoal of Cory's attacking an algae waffer. lol

http://youtu.be/4-OhZIhxyHI


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

My Marineland 100w heater is crap! The damn thing is turning on when it shouldn't be... I think the thermometer is sticking or something. Right now I got another thermometer on my tank it says 80F but the heater is set for 76F and the thermometer in the heater says 76F. 

My fish are not liking the temp changes either. I just ordered a new heater. I got one with a controller separate from the the heating source. I hope the fish can hold out until it arrives.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Lost another 1 today. Is it weird that the harlequins are dying but the Habrosus are not? I thought harlequins were suppose to be hardy...

I got the harlequins from petsmart. Maybe that's why...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today, the new heater came in. I got the Archaea Mini Aquarium Heater 50w. I wasn't sure if there was enough wattage to heat 15g although it says it's rated for 9-17g, so we'll see...

Since my Harlequin number went from 11 all the way down to 3, I added 6 more for a total of 9. I want more but first I have the ones I got happy. This job is turning out to be harder than I expected.

On another note, the pest snail numbers are down. I haven't seen the assassin snail actually eat any other snails but he must be doing his job. I rarely even manual removed them anymore and in fact a hint of diatoms has shown up on the front glass. This may be due to the increase in light intensity I did awhile back.

I've been dosing the previously posted amount of fertilizers weekly, but my last Nitrate test was 20. This week I am going to skip NO3 and dose micro instead.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Temperature stablizing and fish seem to be going better.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I apologize because I haven't been keep the forums up to date on this tank. I've recently got engaged and naturally as you can assume life got busy. This tank is doing great thought. I've been keeping up with weekly water changes and dosing. I've noticed the heavy root feeder plants are doing much better than other plants. My water sprite and a few other steams died out. My water wisteria is growing irregularly but I've having fun watching is struggle. All the annubias, crypts, sag, vals etc are doing great. I've added NO C02 or excel in the tank at all since the fill.

Current Stock
x12 Harlequin Rasboras
x12 Cory Habrosus
x9 Neon Tetras
x3 Otto's
x3 Assassin Snails
x1 Longfin Plecostomus Temminckii

This tank is everything I could have asked for and more. I don't have to spend much time on it because it is LOW TECH. Everything grows slowly; therefore, I am not taking out handfuls of plants weekly. It's relatively cheap considering the deals I got.The metabolism of the tank is slow and gives me time to correct any algae problems. I am having a blast playing around this this 20L.

I am thinking about kicking up the water changes to a couple times a week due to my overstocking decision. I got a lot of fish in there right now. It's really a sight to see all action going on.

Pictures coming soon.

Thanks and stay tuned.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Click here to see what new in my Dirted 20L.

Video Update: http://youtu.be/XPLAkx8K0yo


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Replacing Bulbs*

I just ordered x2 GE starcoat 6500k bulbs from aquacave.

http://www.aquacave.com/GE-Starcoat-6500K-T5-High-Output-HO-Aquarium-Bulbs-P2673.aspx

Seemed like a good deal...


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

My new GE starcoat 6500k bulbs came in today so I replaced the old on from the fixture and wow what a difference.









It is hard to tell from the picture, but the new bulbs are much brighter. I think the plants will respond well. I raised my fixture back to where it was originally.

I would be sitting around 20PAR (Substrate) and 40PAR (Rim), but these bulbs have tons of output so I really don't know...


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

That's a nice set up man. Did you derim that tank?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

kwheeler91 said:


> That's a nice set up man. Did you derim that tank?


Yes I did. It's a de-rimmed 20L.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*From Low Tech - High Tech*

I hooked up my pressurized co2 system and co2 reactor for fun today. 

Now lets see what this baby can do!

Grow Grow Grow!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*What Next?*

Today, I tested the water parameters and everything looks good.

What next? Well... The real estate market kinda shuts down here in Minnesota this time of year. People prefer not to sell their house and move during the holidays. So, I've decided to go HIGH TECH for awhile just for fun.

I got my bubble counter at about 1bps, and I turned the outflow (Spray Bar) for less surface turbulence. I will slowly dial in the Co2 injection to a stable green drop checker. I will start a full blown dry EI Dosing regimen soon and then I will move my light fixture accordingly.

As another fun little project / add-on, I am going to add a Planted HOB filter to this tank...

Stay Tuned for more pictures and videos.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I got engaged recently to a beautiful girl who I love very much. 

Thank you, thank you.

I know right, excited? Yeah i am but I can't help but remember a quick story and I'm going to share it with you.

About a year ago, I went out to purchase my first pressurized co2 system. I drove out to the suburbs and picked up what turned out to be a really nice unit from a local asian guy who was getting out of the hobby.

He said something that really didn't hit me till just now as I finish this beer.  he said, "go bigger"! As we were talking, he explained that it much easier to have bigger tanks while you are younger. When you have a family it can be very tough to keep tanks.

I'm sharing this with you for several reasons. ime, this hobby is all about advice. You can learn a lot from experienced people. Also, I have a passion for this hobby. I'm still relatively new but i get something iut of it that I cannot get anywhere else. If I had to explain it then I would simply say its my way of releasing my creativity. Thats whats most important to me, and i think that what i like most about this hobby.

Will I get a large tank 100+? Time will tell... Something tells me I'd absolutely love it if I did.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I dropped the lighting fixture to 15" above to substrate which should be approx. 40PAR (Medium Light).

Today, I start a different dosing Regime:

Estimated Index - EI

Sunday: 50% Water Change (After Lights Out)
Monday: 1/8 NO3; 1/8 KH2P04
Tuesday: 1/8 CSM + B
Wednesday: 1/8 NO3; 1/8 KH2P04
Thursday:1/8 CSM + B
Friday: 1/8 NO3; 1/8 KH2P04
Saturday: 1/8 CSM + B

Co2: 2-3 BPS; Green Drop Checker


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow, my plants are pearling this evening. 

Beautiful!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I am starting to notice what looks like BBA around the tank.

My analysis is that I have to much light for all these low light plants.

Sunday, I will test my water, change my dosing accordingly, and raise the light fixture.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Last Sunday, when I did a water change I reduced the light intensity back to about 30PAR, reduced dosing amounts slightly, and did a 50% water change.

Today, which is 3 days later I can see a noticeably increase in what I thought was BBA but now I think it is Stag horn.

Today I am cutting the lighting period short, doing another 50% water change, and might dose some excel.

I've read Stag horn can occur when you have a high bio load or when you disturb the substrate to much. I've done both of those since I kicked up this tanks metabolism going high tech.

Time to slow things back down again. I need to get this back into a manageable position.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been keeping this tank clean and today I raised the light a little bit more after a water change. Plants are showing more signs of nutrient deficiency which is probably due to my mid week 50% water change with no extra dosing.

Bottom line is that the light is so bright the plants cannot keep up. I plant to continue to suspend the light and EI dose until plant start showing positive signs of growth.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

After doing research, I found that my problem here is not nutrient deficiency but over dosing. With a soil substrate I don't need to dose so many ferts.

My plan is to go back to what was working before.

Several water changes!
Then,
Low Light and....

1/16 KNO3 once a week
1/64 P04 once a week
1/64 CSM+B once a week


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

This tank has stabilized.

I swapped out the dual t5HO fixture for a Current 36" LED Plus.

There is still some BBA on the plants, rocks and equipment. Soon, I will start spot treating some of the BBA and this tank should be as good as new!!


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

very nice set up


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Added a Tiger Lotus in the back middle and took out the Java Fern. This tank is just thriving right now.


----------



## Aquatic-Prodigy (Jan 21, 2014)

*Cool tank and I enjoyed your thread keep us updated* :icon_smil


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Problems:
1. Unhealthy Dwarf Sag
2. Too much BBA
3. Plants Showing Deficiencies

Current Stock:
-7 Neon tetras
-3 Harlequin Rasboras
-6 Cory's 
-12 Ramhorn Snail

Recent Changes:
-Lighting switched to 36" Finnex Planted+
-Photoperiod 5hrs on; 3hrs siesta; 5hrs on
-Keeping N03 between 20-40
-Dosing Excel to combat BBA.
-Added Purigen

The goal? Zero Algae; healthy plants!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay, it's been 10 days since I made the previously noted changes and there's been a HUGE improvement!

-Less mulm and dying leaves
-Growth has sped up noticeably
-BBA is slowly disappearing
-The plants seem much happier

I plan to move the ottos from this tank and add some SAE's to help with the BBA. I will put the ottos into a different tank once the filter cycles.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

This thread is long over due for pictures. I just paged through my thread here and looked at all the picture of the beginning stages of this tank. This tank is doing so well right now. Algae is minimal, mainly have Neon Tetra, and plants are thriving!

I'll do my best to update this thread ASAP.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Big Bummer!

Today the motor went out on my Aquaclear filter. I took the Pathos out and potted it and put it out on the deck. 

Also, I took a few plants out of this tank and rescaped my fluval EBI.


----------



## gnikwoc (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a great looking tank - put up those pics once you deflood!

And impressed with your diligence in updating (justneedsmorepiks )


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

gnikwoc said:


> This is a great looking tank - put up those pics once you deflood!
> 
> And impressed with your diligence in updating (justneedsmorepiks )


Thanks. Right now, it could really use some trimming and maintenance but since everything is growing so well, I've opted to just leave thing alone. I'll get some picture up in the next post.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## gnikwoc (Jan 9, 2014)

That's a great looking tank, I think this needs more love from TPT. 
This will look better and better, I see you're making the foreground "grass" (what plant is that?) more and more dense, keep up with that - filling it up more with make it look even more jungley IMHO

I think this would get more love if you could change the thread title!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

gnikwoc said:


> That's a great looking tank, I think this needs more love from TPT.
> This will look better and better, I see you're making the foreground "grass" (what plant is that?) more and more dense, keep up with that - filling it up more with make it look even more jungley IMHO
> 
> I think this would get more love if you could change the thread title!


Thank you. I appreciate the love. I'm open to suggestions on how to make this tank better too. I feel like the plants could use some organization. Although the jungle look is pretty nice too...

The foreground plant is Dwarf Sag. I had it completely carpeted in another tank. The stuff grows like a weed!

What would you suggest i change the name too? I was thinking about coming up with on a clever name for this tank. Maybe, I will change the name once I find a good name...

The wood is from Lake Superior in the land of 10,000 lakes!


----------



## gnikwoc (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd really like to see the dwarf sag carpet. 
And get creative witht he title, but this defs isn't low tech anymore


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

gnikwoc said:


> I'd really like to see the dwarf sag carpet.
> And get creative witht he title, but this defs isn't low tech anymore


I still consider this tank low tech because the maintenance is minimal:
1. Daily Excel Dosing
2. Once a week Macro/micro Dosing
3. Once a month Water Change

I don't have to dose excel anymore but I still do anyways.

I changed the name to Superior Branch Dirted 20L because I found the wood in a Lake Superior. That will do for now.

Please feel free to comment!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Does the cat (try to) go fishing at your tank or just jump up for flavors water drinks?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Does the cat (try to) go fishing at your tank or just jump up for flavors water drinks?


She tried fishing for a long time now without any success. She must be lazy now because she doesn't fish anymore. A couple jumpers I never found, and I wonder where they must have gone... lol

These days she jumps up for a tasty flavored drink. Mind the bead of water on her chin in the picture. lol The dog (yorkie named Marley) gets jealous and I sometime pick him up for some tasty fish water as well.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Did you have to cut your spray bar to get it to fit on the side of your 20l. I have 20l and my spray bar sits on the back of the tank. I wasnt sure how much circulation I would lose if I cut it short to fit on the side.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

andrewq said:


> Did you have to cut your spray bar to get it to fit on the side of your 20l. I have 20l and my spray bar sits on the back of the tank. I wasnt sure how much circulation I would lose if I cut it short to fit on the side.


Yes, I cut my spray bar to fit and to my surprise I had what seemed to me as more pressure like when you hold your thumb over the hose. I drilled a few extra holes and was good to go. Great question! Keep them coming! =)


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

I dont know that ive ever seen this tank. Very nice! It has that real jungle feel to it. 

I love the picture with the cat also, too funny!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Duck5003 said:


> I dont know that ive ever seen this tank. Very nice! It has that real jungle feel to it.
> 
> I love the picture with the cat also, too funny!


Thank you sir. There's a ton of fish in this tank. 12 neons, 6 embers 3 ottos, 1 pleco, 1 platy , 1 sae, probably 25 rams

Maybe more, hard to find them all in the jungle


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Plants are growing like crazy in this tank. I took a ton of plants from this tank to start another tank. I should start selling my plants. Also, bought Metricide to replace excel but I'm gunna test it out in another tank first. I don't want to make a mistake and kill all my fish. That would really tick me off lol


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Started dosing about 1ml Metricide daily.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The tank seems to be taking well to the switch to Metricide.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

tylergvolk said:


> I took a ton of plants from this tank to start another tank. I should start selling my plants. Also, bought Metricide to replace excel but I'm gunna test it out in another tank first. I don't want to make a mistake and kill all my fish. That would really tick me off lol


I use it never have any problems. So this tank you will not be injecting Co2?

Solution formula for Metricide is:
(1.5 x container)/ cidex glut% = glut
This makes it safer to handle. For can cause lung problems.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Hilde said:


> I use it never have any problems. So this tank you will not be injecting Co2?
> 
> Solution formula for Metricide is:
> (1.5 x container)/ cidex glut% = glut
> This makes it safer to handle. For can cause lung problems.


This tank was strictly excel and now it is Metricide.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

tylergvolk said:


> Fertilizing A Dirted Tank: I am planning to does 1/3 or 1/2 the recommended EI dosage for the first month or so.
> 
> I plan to setup my pressurized co2 system.


You said, "This tank is now strictly excel and now it is Metricide. Now I am confused. Stopped injectin Co2?

With such high light I don't understand why you don't have any red or orange plants. 

Do I see lilly pipes from 2 canister filters? If yes how are the ouputs directed?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Hilde said:


> You said, "This tank is now strictly excel and now it is Metricide. Now I am confused. Stopped injectin Co2?
> 
> With such high light I don't understand why you don't have any red or orange plants.
> 
> Do I see lilly pipes from 2 canister filters? If yes how are the ouputs directed?


If you re-read, I said was strictly excel and now strictly metricide.

This is a low light setup. No co2 injected in this tank.

There is one canister on this tank now. Eheim 2213 Spray bar .


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

This tank is bullet proof!

Very easy to manage. 

Starting to get some hair algae which is probably due to the organic buildup from never doing water changes.

I'm starting to miss my colony of pink and blue ram horns. They don't breed in this tank for some reason. Might have to move them back to my EBI and get them back to work.

Plants show deficiencies because I randomly dose and don't pay enough attention.

Another thing to not is the Val's have never really done all that well probably due to the liquid co2.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Adjustments*

This tank is over 1 year old now.

8 Pygmy Cory's Habrosus
7 Neon Tetra
6 Ember Tetra
2 Guppies
2 Otto's
1 Platy
1 SAE
1 Pleco
*Breeding Pink & Blue Ramhorn Snails in a custom in-tank holders.

Today, I am making some adjustments.

Lights:
PAR Estimation: 30-40 @ 24" from Substrate (Based On Finnex Fugeray PAR Data)
Photoperiod: 5hrs; 3hrs siesta; 5hrs

Fertilizers:
KNO3 1/16 Weekly
KHP04 1/32 Weekly
K2S04 1/32 Weekly (Added due to K deficiencies)
Plantex CMS+B 1/32 Weekly
*1ml Metricide Daily
*Water Chance Once A Month

I recently discovered that reducing surface agitation should help keep the co2 from escaping. I'm still a bit unclear about this but all this time have kept up some serious surface agitation.

Also recently, I've noticed some serious K deficiencies. I am countering that with the addition of K2S04 dosing.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

tylergvolk said:


> If you re-read, I said was strictly excel and now strictly metricide.
> 
> This is a low light setup. No co2 injected in this tank.





tylergvolk said:


> I plan to setup my pressurized co2 system.


Yes I read that. Then read about the plan for Co2. Thus I was confused and asked about. Guess you changed your mind about the Co2 system.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Hilde said:


> Yes I read that. Then read about the plan for Co2. Thus I was confused and asked about. Guess you changed your mind about the Co2 system.


Oh I see. I decided to not use pressurized co2. It was never used in this tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I took the sae out of this tank because he was starting to disturb the other fish.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Tank update:

I noticed a lot of GSA on the glass and thread algae throughout the tank. I minimally removed as much as I could and did a 50% water change.

I think the problem is from overfeeding because I've been feeding the fish every day sometimes twice a day. And also I raise the light up several inches.

On another note, my custom reader boxes didn't seem to work correctly so I've come up with another solution. I've set up a marina breeder box and tapped into my spray bar for the intake for flow. There are three different partitions in this breeder box.
I've got pink Ramhorn snails and blue Ramhorn snails in the breeder box currently. I plan to get some painted fire red shrimp in the future.

I'm still trying to mod the breeder box to keep the critters inside the box. I found some good threads here on TPT for this. I will keep my journal updated as much as possible and I will take some photos later.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

tylergvolk said:


> I noticed a lot of GSA on the glass and thread algae throughout the tank.
> 
> I think the problem is from overfeeding because I've been feeding the fish every day sometimes twice a day.


Fish don't feed every day. Could be the type of food that your are using too. What are you feeding them. I haven't algae problems since I switched to New Life Spectrum fish food


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Hilde said:


> Fish don't feed every day. Could be the type of food that your are using too. What are you feeding them. I haven't algae problems since I switched to New Life Spectrum fish food


That's really good advice!

1. Bought some cheap fish flakes (Tetra TetraFin Goldfish Flakes)
2. Feeding everyday is a bad idea and I knew that but feed anyways.


----------



## Exceliber (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm loving how thick the growth is in this tank! When did you say you were getting the co2 started?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Exceliber said:


> I'm loving how thick the growth is in this tank! When did you say you were getting the co2 started?


Thanks man! For the most part, I just let the plants grow...

I dose Metricide daily on the tank. That's it.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been breeding ramhorn snails in a marina breeder box hooked up to my spray bar for the last several weeks.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Plants showing signs of deficiency probably cuz I'm lazy with the dosing. I doubled the dosage but I think the plants are running out mid week. There is some green hair type algae that has been an issues for several months now. It's easy enough to remove manually. I think it originated from my val which took a huge hit after a trim. They hate the Metricide dosing. I stopped dosing Metricide a week ago but the Val's haven bounced back yet.

I should mention that this tub of water is so full of plants you can't see the wood or the substrate anymore. I just let things go and it's survival of the fittest at the point, it's crazy...

Added 3 ottos and 8 neons from my 12L, which I shut down today. Soon, I will retire this tank as well. Everything is getting transferred into the new 125G.


----------



## Tiptop (Apr 15, 2013)

Loved the look of this setup! Inspiration for my future dirty 40gal.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Tiptop said:


> Loved the look of this setup! Inspiration for my future dirty 40gal.


Thanks man. Much appreciated!

Today, I started removing plants. It really made a mess, therefore water chage! 

I sold some plants and put some in my 125g. I'm kinda sad to see this tank go. I've really come a long way in the hobby with this tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

More plants tore out and sold or put into the 125g.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

oops! Wrong thread, and it won't let me delete it. Sorry.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Today was a sad day. I've officially retired this tank. What a great run. I learned so much about the hobby with this setup. Thanks everyone for tuning in.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Is the 12 long still going?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Yup, long gone. Sold 2 weeks ago.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Done with the hobby? Any tanks left?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I shut down 3 small tanks for one monster!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=714770&highlight=


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Sold*

I sold the tank, stand, light, and driftwood today.


----------

